# More Youtube Drama..!?



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

have any of you watched this video by nikkie20six?

YouTube - YT Gurus, Big heads and Egos

petrilude and his response

YouTube - RE: YT Gurus, Big heads and Egos

edit - removed the third video as it doesn't necessarily relate to the first two.

My opinion? it's very third grade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't expect beauty gurus on youtube to interact with me personally or reply to my messages 24/7.


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 21, 2009)

Agreed! Fighting a never ending battle is only exhausting and unnessecary(sp)!


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 21, 2009)

just watched (sorry, listened to) the first two videos.  Wow, these ppl can talk and boy do they have plenty of time on their hands... pointless when ppl inflict their own insecurities on other ppl and sad when its done so publicly - and wow for the 2347616839 different ways/sentences of making just one point. 

I wont bother with the third one.


----------



## Boasorte (May 21, 2009)

Youtube fighting? They all need to get lives, and I'm so tired of seeing cullgans videos, that boy is sooo annoying
Edit: I actually listened to the vids mainly bcuz no on is on Yahoo Messsenger, that girl made an 8 minute video for no reason, if you're mad that gurus aren't replying to their fans, oh freaking well, IMO I think only some gurus are worth watching, but anyway, I would not take time out to reply or make a video response, although there are some crazy Youtubers out there who are stalking the "gurus"
I like DRBrooklyn730, and TheAccidentalBeauty, and Xsparkage when she isn't doing those over-the-top looks, they know their iish


----------



## Vixxan (May 21, 2009)

I wonder if they would be really disappointed if they knew that no one gives a damn and that they look really stupid.  I watched all three videos and that is pretty much I what I think.  They all look stupid and petty.


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2009)

I must be honest and admit I have zero desire to click on even one of these videos to watch what is being said. This kind of thing is just beyond me. I mean, really. Really?

No offense to anyone, this is just my opinion.


----------



## ashleydawn (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I wonder if they would be really disappointed if they knew that no one gives a damn and that they look really stupid.  I watched all three videos and that is pretty much I what I think.  They all look stupid and petty._

 
I agree with this. I just wasted 30 mins of my life watching those pointless videos haha. Fighting on the internet =  no winner!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I must be honest and admit I have zero desire to click on even one of these videos to watch what is being said. This kind of thing is just beyond me. I mean, really. Really?

No offense to anyone, this is just my opinion._

 
my thoughts exactly.


----------



## luhly4 (May 21, 2009)

lol @ one of the comments

"theres even drama on youtube. oh god!"

seriously..


----------



## anita22 (May 21, 2009)

I only watched the first video and had enough already... Honestly, I just can't believe people put so much time and effort into bagging each other out.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I must be honest and admit I have zero desire to click on even one of these videos to watch what is being said. This kind of thing is just beyond me. I mean, really. Really?

No offense to anyone, this is just my opinion._

 
Ditto...it is not even worth me reaching to turn on my volume...This is why I do not YouTube..always some drama ....so pathetic..I'm sure whatever they are fighting about is so trivial it stinks!!


----------



## Boasorte (May 21, 2009)

I agree Tish, 
You know it was bad enough when people were arguing in the comment boxes on freaking videos, not they escalted and are now making videos?
Cyber thugging at it's best, what's next?


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 21, 2009)

If you believe that it's "third grade" then why did you post it here to add more fuel to the fire. Don't give negativity a platform. Not here. Just my opinion.


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

I agree, this is ridiculous! People need to calm down, take a deep breath and get over it!


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_If you believe that it's "third grade" then why did you post it here to add more fuel to the fire. Don't give negativity a platform. Not here. Just my opinion. _

 
i'm not forcing anyone to watch the videos


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 21, 2009)

^I realize that but why give this thing legs to stand on? Why not just let it fizzle out? Why bring it here to make other aware of it? Just sayin'.


----------



## nunu (May 21, 2009)

I think that the first video is just so ridiculous.


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_^I realize that but why give this thing legs to stand on? Why not just let it fizzle out? Why bring it here to make other aware of it? Just sayin'._

 
I didn't know letting others other know about this was such a horrible thing to do? Others here have stated they don't want to watch the videos.. and title says it all, Youtube drama. If you don't like that sort of thing maybe this thread isn't for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, many here on specktra watch beauty/cosmetic related videos on youtube so I thought they'd like to know.


----------



## chaffsters33 (May 21, 2009)

Woww...Cullgan makes me want to pull a Van Gogh and cut off my own ear...he needs to calm the heck down.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

i think that the fact that nikki26 made that video shows that she cares wayyy too much about what other people are doing. "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say it at all." im the type who responds to some text msgs and sometimes i dont respond. same deal, i dont necessarily have to. 

and, the fact that petrilude came out with the response was actually understandable. if someone is coming out at me, i am going to respond. like, i know the more mature thing to do would be to be the bigger man and not say anything, but i probably would respond trying to explain myself and not look like a little punk about it.


----------



## SMMY (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_^I realize that but why give this thing legs to stand on? Why not just let it fizzle out? Why bring it here to make other aware of it? Just sayin'._

 
Thank you! I can't see what info, service or entertainment this provides, other than costing you braincells if you watch it.


----------



## frocher (May 21, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 21, 2009)

Ugh I just don't understand.  I hate that people think that people online aren't normal people and don't have lives.  I haven't updated my website in months lol.  I don't get stuff lately but I used to get the "wehre are you?!?! why haven't you updated your twitter?!?" I'm like wtf?  I'm totally siding with Petrilude on this.  It's really not that serious at all.  I don't think it's that negative where the OP shouldn't have posted it, I think it does need to be said because there are people who think like Nikki because there are YouTube/Internet Stars other there that don't have much going on and may purposely ignore people but you can't single out everyone like that.  It's rude.


----------



## SMMY (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Ugh I just don't understand.  I hate that people think that people online aren't normal people and don't have lives.  I haven't updated my website in months lol.  I don't get stuff lately but I used to get the "wehre are you?!?! why haven't you updated your twitter?!?" I'm like wtf?  I'm totally siding with Petrilude on this.  It's really not that serious at all.  I don't think it's that negative where the OP shouldn't have posted it, I think it does need to be said because there are people who think like Nikki because there are YouTube/Internet Stars other there that don't have much going on and may purposely ignore people but you can't single out everyone like that.  It's rude._

 

I just think it's pointless high school drama and it's just my opinion, but there are a lot more important and interesting things to discuss in the world, than a bunch of idiots bagging on each other on you tube. So over it.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I just think it's pointless high school drama and it's just my opinion, but there are a lot more important and interesting things to discuss in the world, than a bunch of idiots bagging on each other on you tube. So over it._

 
i totally agree it is pointless.  It's so sad, you'd think that people would be over internet drama by now but I guess like high school drama it'll just keep evolving with each generation and never go away. I think the only thing that's worth discussing internet "drama" wise is that disgusting mother that created that fake profile that caused that poor little girl to commit suicide.  If people can't see by now that internet drama is worthless I don't know what to think of the world.


----------



## aziajs (May 22, 2009)

I guess I just look at it as whatever.  Nikkie had a beef.  She made a video about it.  People are commenting to either agree or disagree.  Petrilude decided to address it.  I really don't feel any way about it.


----------



## Half N Half (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_i'm not forcing anyone to watch the videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I didn't know letting others other know about this was such a horrible thing to do? Others here have stated they don't want to watch the videos.. and title says it all, Youtube drama. If you don't like that sort of thing maybe this thread isn't for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, THANK YOU!!! Why get dramatic over other people's drama?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 22, 2009)

some fuckery dat!

Nikki20six got her ranking up because of this little controversy. But you know it's just like watching any other reality t.v. show.

stupid... yes
juvenile ... yes
entertaining ... slightly

But i tell you one thing ..you put negativity in the air.. it comes back to you

what had me rolling is her saying in her sidebar that cullgan should be a guru.. did you see that list lol my gawd.... Could not take any of it seriously at all


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 22, 2009)

She's saying youtube gurus have big egos for not replying back to messages, but it seems more like the people who are complaining about it are the ones with the big egos... because someone didn't respond to your message you get all butthurt over it. Get a fucking life.

As nice as Nikki is, I think she likes the drama. She's also been part of all the Youtube Bitchslap shit that's been going on. It's pretty pathetic.

And Josh (Petrilude) shouldn't have felt the need to explain himself.

The Cullgan video has similar but not exactly related to this situation. Calling out the gurus like that and then saying he isn't trying to start drama is pretty dumb, even though I think he's a cool guy.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

No words for this endless drama!


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 22, 2009)

You Tube can be a ton of fun, I've picked up a lot of great ideas and it's always fun to see someone who shares your point of view or style. However, it's make up people! Come on! I am new to specktra but you guys are awesome, everyone here seems to see through the BS! I have a few videos on you tube but the only reason I ever posted them was to help people or share some tricks that I have learned (cause my clients seem to like them) not to become a star or hate on anyone else. It's a video forum, it's meant to be fun, but when people get started with the pre-concived ideals and rules of conduct that only exist in their own silly heads... well it's just sad and sucks the fun out of something that can be really awesome.

K
I'm done now.
again you guys are awesome for seeing the truth in the drama.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 22, 2009)

omg these videos are so laughable. i can't believe this girl is tripping so hard about someone not responding back to her????? and then the guy felt her video was worthy of a response! this is SO 3rd grade! who gives a rats ass! 
off topic: 
did both of these people have telepromters to the right of them because i swear both just stared off to the right the whole time they bitched about nothing. seriously......


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

It all boils down to people believing their own self importance cos a few thousand people admire their work.


----------



## Lapis (May 23, 2009)

Did she say Bey wouldn't not speak to her fans? Bey completely disrespected her gay fans time and time again, as it comes to gay rights, come on now!
Anyway people have LIVES outside of the net she needs to get over it


Anyway I like Josh's video's, I don't need more in depth contact with him anything I need to know is in the box


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

Beyonce doesn't like gay people? 
And what's up with this Bitchslap make I'm hearing so much about?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 23, 2009)

people have too much time on their hands...seriously.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Beyonce doesn't like gay people? 
And what's up with this Bitchslap make I'm hearing so much about?_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/b...metics-134084/

Bslap Cosmetics thrives on DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA! 
_*Insert witty Mary J. Blige "No More Drama" joke here*_


----------



## Boasorte (May 24, 2009)

lol Chocolate goddes, their colours are really bright, but too bright for me, I thought it was an official line, like maybe a NYX or something sold only online, but I would never buy something called "Bitchslap", it's sounds so unlady-like


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

i agree that people have too much time on their hands! who cares if people reply? people have lives outside of youtube and if people do have big egos then let them. it'll bite them on the ass one day so what's it to us?!  i couldnt even finish the videos beause it was so silly


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 24, 2009)

i don't think she was taking about no responses on you tube.  i thinks it a twitter problem.  i don't use twitter but from my understanding if you ask someone to follow you its to speak with them. and the gurus just speak to one another not to the people that they asked to follow them. its like being invited to a party and not allowed to socialize.  guess  she was tired of being ignored.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

Twitter and YouTube .....*shakes my head* Do people have a life outside of either


----------



## Boasorte (May 24, 2009)

I am so tired of hearing about freaking Twitter, I hope that stupid site crashes lol!!!!
I am  usually always on Youtube, and this thing is getting ridiculous, her point was made, but people should stop being so sensitive G*D


----------



## Lapis (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Beyonce doesn't like gay people? 
And what's up with this Bitchslap make I'm hearing so much about?_

 
She likes gays but is wishy washy as it comes to gay rights, in interviews when asked she does her whole "The Bible says............" and doesn't really answer questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And you got your bitchslap answer.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 24, 2009)

Honestly, am I the only one who found it boring?


----------



## jenee.sum (May 26, 2009)

nikkie probably sleeps with one eye open to keep up with all her internet friends...u know, since she has no life outside of the internet.

on another note...

i myself am a busy woman. u know, going on specktra constantly and shit....but i do try to multitask. so i found this video on YT while browsing on my laptop while in the shower, JUST so i can share this with you guys....i just couldn't put my internet life on hold. nikkie would be proud of me! and i TOTALLY agree with this Richard dude in this video. Petrilude needs to get his act together.......c'mon!

YouTube - A Public Plea to Petrilude

90 tabs that shit!!


ps. no i didn't search this in the shower. i actually found his response randomly while viewing makeup videos. i landed on his channel and there it was. i have a life...
but petrilude seriously needs to 90 tabs his shit.

although it's a response to nikkie's stupid video, i found this one hilarious. i'm glad he made it.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ Oh come on you know you were so in the shower searching


----------



## jenee.sum (May 26, 2009)

^^^excuse me while i wash my toes....
i'm trying to not electrocute myself...but it'll be worth it even if it did happen. i don't even know why i still have a phone. it never rings. all my friends are on here. advice anyone? maybe i can get FB, YT and twitter? r u guys on there? i'll add nikkie


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

That was funny....Sleeping is the problem......Spending time with Family....Stop That

I am FaceBook...never hardly go there...Don't Twitt don't YouTube LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_i don't think she was taking about no responses on you tube.  i thinks it a twitter problem.  i don't use twitter but from my understanding if you ask someone to follow you its to speak with them. and the gurus just speak to one another not to the people that they asked to follow them. its like being invited to a party and not allowed to socialize.  guess  she was tired of being ignored._

 
Right. I had no idea there was YT drama (or videos related to it) until I saw this post, but I see gurus shout-out their Twitter addresses all the time. It truly makes no sense if you're going to ignore the people following you. It's just a way for them to get traffic to their YT, IMO. And, it's actually easier for most people to Twitter because of the phone apps and texting aspect of it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2009)

I would like to see them both enlist in the army and spend a tour in Iraq or Afghanistan.  I think that would help them see just how important their stupid You Tube shit is in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Boasorte (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_She likes gays but is wishy washy as it comes to gay rights, in interviews when asked she does her whole "The Bible says............" and doesn't really answer questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you got your bitchslap answer._

 
ARE U SERIOUS?
I would not expect that from Beyonce, but then again she is always mentionioning G*D and stuff in interviews, and to my knowledge most Southeners don't agree with that
    people really need to open up their minds,I know this is a Youtube thread, but B needs to get her act 2gether. No offense to the Christains on here, but I get so tired when people quote the Bible left and freaking right when asked THEIR opinion on a controversial topic.  I use to be Catholic, and I supported gay rights! They're human just like us! G*D that pisses me off
*rant over*


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Am I the only one here who really can't stand Twitter? I've looked on some of the guru's Twitter pages and I can barely follow it.   And honestly, my life is not that interesting that I would need to update each one of y'all on it every 5 minutes.

7:55-Arrived at work, everyone!  Now you all know EXACTLY where I'm at!
8:00-8:30-Drank coffee, Maxwell House Pacific Blend with nondairy creamer
8:30-9:00-Put head on desk and wept. Yay PMS!

Yeah, I guess I don't get it.


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Am I the only one here who really can't stand Twitter? I've looked on some of the guru's Twitter pages and I can barely follow it.   And honestly, my life is not that interesting that I would need to update each one of y'all on it every 5 minutes.

7:55-Arrived at work, everyone!  Now you all know EXACTLY where I'm at!
8:00-8:30-Drank coffee, Maxwell House Pacific Blend with nondairy creamer
8:30-9:00-Put head on desk and wept. Yay PMS!

Yeah, I guess I don't get it._

 
LOL...that reminds me of this:

Twouble with Twitters // Current


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Am I the only one here who really can't stand Twitter? I've looked on some of the guru's Twitter pages and I can barely follow it. And honestly, my life is not that interesting that I would need to update each one of y'all on it every 5 minutes.

7:55-Arrived at work, everyone! Now you all know EXACTLY where I'm at!
8:00-8:30-Drank coffee, Maxwell House Pacific Blend with nondairy creamer
8:30-9:00-Put head on desk and wept. Yay PMS!

Yeah, I guess I don't get it._

 





  ...No you are NOT

This got me....I swear I saw this...

9:00 am Good Morning, about to take a shower before Church
10:30am In Church, Enjoying the Word of God....

Ok>>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOWWWWW you enjoying the word of God In Church ....Twitting!!! wtf!!!


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

that richard guy is gorgeous. and hilarious. i had to subscribe LMAO


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...that reminds me of this:

Twouble with Twitters // Current_

 
LOL!  That is truly not unlike some actual Twitters I have read.  I guess I just don't think I'm such an interesting person that people really want to know the minutiae of my everyday life.


----------



## panther27 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah,I'm not into the whole twittering thing myself


----------



## jenee.sum (May 26, 2009)

i don't even know what my bf does every 5 mins!! what the hell do these ppl do everyday? stalk ppl?

could u imagine someone's twitter being like this?

hotdude 11:00am - taking a shit.
hotdude 11:05am - wiping my ass.
hotdude 11:10am - oh shit. skid marks.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ Not to mention the fact that they are answering so many people...Insane


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2009)

I like the idea of Twitter I just don't know how to navigate it yet.  But, I do agree that it can get out of hand.  However, I think it's just addicting like any other social networking site.

I love this quote from link I posted:

_"Hot sake and cold unagi. Is there anything more sublime?"_


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

I love it. I go places and put people on blast via Twitter. It's like a comedic timeline. The PO line, 1st of the month....had a blast and passed the time Twittering.


----------



## SMMY (May 26, 2009)

I think Twitter is the ultimate search by people for their fifteen minutes seconds of fame. There are very few people (maybe five or six, tops) whose every thought would be considered interesting enough, that I would need to follow them. In the future, I suggest we replace waterboarding with forcing people to follow Twitter.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

SMMY!!!! I was just about to hit you up to let you know i was changing the channel from Nancy Grace to dateline


----------



## SMMY (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_SMMY!!!! I was just about to hit you up to let you know i was changing the channel from Nancy Grace to dateline_

 
and I was about to let you know that I'm waxing off my 'stache.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2009)

LOL. I thought I was the only one who couldn't stand twitter.
Everywhere I go, "don't forget to follow us/me on twitter...tweet tweet tweet." Most horrible trend ever.

Anyways, about the video - I like that she spoke her mind, albeit it started drama but hey, I like her honesty. About other Gurus responding - if they didn't or haven't done anything wrong then they shouldn't have anything to worry about. And I agree, I think the drama is more about twitter then YT itself. Telling you, horrible thing. lol

JPMetz latest video had me laughing at the end when she mentioned she wouldn't respond to comments because she was an "egotistical guru". You just gotta laugh at the situation.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_JPMetz latest video had me laughing at the end when she mentioned she wouldn't respond to comments because she was an "egotistical guru". You just gotta laugh at the situation._

 
OMG I FUCKIN LOVE JUSTINE!!!!!

seriously...i'm HOOKED on her channel. i'll watch a video over and over just cuz im bored. and wait for those special one liners. haha "now that my eye is silver as HELL like tin man..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and her famous anger face and punching brush. HAHA
omg..and Nick is HOT!! he's soooo funny and adorable! subscribed to him too. i heart him.
do u follow trash and treasure? hAhhaa so funny!


----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2009)

^^Nick is seriously gorgeous.
I did follow Trash & Treasure for a while but found it too weird, haha. I would only like it when Justine was in the scene - otherwise zzz.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I think Twitter is the ultimate search by people for their fifteen minutes seconds of fame. There are very few people (maybe five or six, tops) whose every thought would be considered interesting enough, that I would need to follow them....._

 
Yet a ton of people feel that their verbal extrusions are worth tweeting about just that often.  Yeah, not so much.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_....In the future, I suggest we replace waterboarding with forcing people to follow Twitter._

 
Best idea ever.  Just take some of the most annoying people on the planet and have them twitter constantly.  I don't know....who would be the most painful to follow?  I imagine: Carrot Top, Tom Green, Nancy Pelosi, anyone from The Hills.

I think that at this rate, we are not far off from people stopping to tweet whilst they are mid-bowel movement or mid-intercourse.  

Here's a new tag line for Twitter.  

Twitter...It's where I am (in case you want to stalk me, rob me or I need to bore you to tears)

/twitter rant

-Curmudgeon out!


----------



## Willa (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...that reminds me of this:

Twouble with Twitters // Current_

 
OMG...
This video is so true


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_i don't even know what my bf does every 5 mins!! what the hell do these ppl do everyday? stalk ppl?

could u imagine someone's twitter being like this?

hotdude 11:00am - taking a shit.
hotdude 11:05am - wiping my ass.
hotdude 11:10am - oh shit. skid marks._

 




Seriously, I actually have a Twitter account, but I hardly use it. I update probably every 15 days and even so I don't know what to say. It's not like I'm a famous person or anything that ppl care about my every move
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the YT videos, I never read YT comments or watch anything with drama in it. I have enough drama in other areas of my life that I don't have time or care for them


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 27, 2009)

I didn't even watch those videos, no need to waste time on stuff like that. 

And do I really have the need to follow someone on twitter? Not so much. I find the whole concept kinda creepy. 

I love watching gurus on YT for tips and tricks but people's stupid comments bug the heck out of me. Tip: don't like what the youtuber is doing or saying, don't watch. And like I expect someone whom I probably have never met with 64,000 subscribers to respond to me. Do I expect Justin Timberlake to profess his love for me? No, but he knows I heart him anyway


----------



## Boasorte (May 27, 2009)

I love how this became an "I Hate Twitter " thread.... I'm also, in deep hate  with that crazy site....


----------



## jenee.sum (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_^^Nick is seriously gorgeous.
I did follow Trash & Treasure for a while but found it too weird, haha. I would only like it when Justine was in the scene - otherwise zzz._

 
but don't u love jpmetz for the same reason? that she's weird as HELL? and funny as hell?
i just love staring at nick. u think he's gay? im sure he gets that question A LOT but never touched base on that for his Q&A video. not that i have a shot if he isn't gay....but im just sayin. a lot of gay guys are hot.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_i just love staring at nick. u think he's gay? im sure he gets that question A LOT but never touched base on that for his Q&A video. not that i have a shot if he isn't gay....but im just sayin. a lot of gay guys are hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, he's gay. *sigh*

I love both Justine and his videos. I actually had a dream about the two of them which was really creepy. :/

I also follow both of them on *twitter.com*


----------



## alka1 (May 27, 2009)

um, might be a dumb question.. but who's Nick?


----------



## jenee.sum (May 27, 2009)

^^^ Not a dumb Q. All of a sudden I started talking about jpmetz with CellyCell, and i just had to bring up Nick. LOL i wouldn't be surprised if more than half of you were like "HUH? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nick is *soundlyawake* on YT. him and his friend Justine, *jpmetz* on YT, are hilarious. Justine makes makeup tutorials that just make my day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, he's gay. *sigh*

I love both Justine and his videos. I actually had a dream about the two of them which was really creepy. :/

I also follow both of them on twitter.com_

 
how do u know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sounds like a creepy stalker had a creepy dream about the two of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nick is so damn cute.
he reminds me of...a younger and skinnier version of Jensen Ackles. if you really study his face in his videos --- er, not that i have done anything creepy like that --- u can see the resemblence.
and if i didn't have a bf.....or if i had no life.....or if i cared about twitter.....i would follow him on there too. but i just follow him on YT. i'm half way on to becoming a full blown creep.
see....twitter is perfect for creeps! creepy stalkers who are obsessed with a person/people! *cough*likehowiamobsessedwithnick*cough*


----------



## NernersHuman (May 27, 2009)

So, I just cleaned the litter box. Worth tweeting about?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

^^ Not unless you tell them how many clumps you removed


----------



## NernersHuman (May 27, 2009)

Ah, good point!

*goes into trash to count*


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2009)

I'm so glad you tweeted about that!   Now I just need to know if it was clumping litter or regular.


----------



## NernersHuman (May 27, 2009)

Fresh Step all the way! This is a clumping household.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 27, 2009)

scented or unscented litter? i have a sensitive nose.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

and what type litter pan please


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

Twitt:  I will also need to know how many clumps...and the actual size of the largest one


----------



## jenee.sum (May 27, 2009)

also, did it look like pieces of a coconut covered chocolate donut? those are quite yummy.

*EDIT:* LMAO! look what i found?!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

That would have to come from a Lion


----------



## ImMACnificent (May 27, 2009)

soundlyawake has betty boop, marilyn monroe and other female icons in his bedroom.

...Im pretty sure he is gay.


Not that it matters because he is absolutely hilarious and amazing <3


----------



## SMMY (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That would have to come from a Lion_

 
A lion who needs more fiber in his diet.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_how do u know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sounds like a creepy stalker had a creepy dream about the two of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 
How do I know? I know EVERYTHING!
Trust me, he's gay.

I told him about my dream and he thought it was cute, but I'm sure he thinks I'm a stalker.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_Nick is so damn cute.
*he reminds me of...a younger and skinnier version of Jensen Ackles.* if you really study his face in his videos --- er, not that i have done anything creepy like that --- u can see the resemblence.
and if i didn't have a bf.....or if i had no life.....or if i cared about twitter.....i would follow him on there too. but i just follow him on YT. i'm half way on to becoming a full blown creep.
see....twitter is perfect for creeps! creepy stalkers who are obsessed with a person/people! *cough*likehowiamobsessedwithnick*cough*_

 
Lol... I don't see it. He looks more like Ashley Tisdale + Rob Schneider to me.


----------



## alka1 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_...He looks more like *Ashley Tisdale + Rob Schneider* to me._

 








never would've put those two together.. but strangely, it works


this thread has derailed in more ways than one. which I guess is a good thing since the original topic wasn't that great anyway!


----------



## jenee.sum (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_soundlyawake has betty boop, marilyn monroe and other female icons in his bedroom.

...Im pretty sure he is gay.


Not that it matters because he is absolutely hilarious and amazing <3_

 
maybe the female icons belong to keisha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_A lion who needs more fiber in his diet._

 
lmao! however, i do choose lumps and chunks over the runs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_How do I know? I know EVERYTHING!
Trust me, he's gay.

I told him about my dream and he thought it was cute, but I'm sure he thinks I'm a stalker.




Lol... I don't see it. He looks more like Ashley Tisdale + Rob Schneider to me._

 





i can see ashley tisdale, but rob schneider?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which part?...if i dare ask


----------

